# Overpayment of pension contributions.



## barneyd (3 Aug 2012)

I recently retired after from a semi-state body having paid into my pension scheme for 48 years. Despite the fact that 40 years contributions entitled me to full pension benefits I was compelled to continue paying full  contributions up until the time I retired even though this gave me no extra benefits.  Should I be entitled to a refund of the overpaid contributions?


----------



## oysterman (5 Aug 2012)

barneyd said:


> Should I be entitled to a refund of the overpaid contributions?


No.

But many congratulations on the length of your service.


----------



## barneyd (7 Aug 2012)

Thanks for your reply.  It's interesting to note that I would be entitled to a refund if it was a public service pension!


----------



## oysterman (14 Aug 2012)

barneyd said:


> Thanks for your reply.  It's interesting to note that I would be entitled to a refund if it was a public service pension!


You wouldn't.


----------



## dillage (22 Aug 2012)

barneyd, you are correct in so far as the earliest contributions to the "spouse and childrens scheme" pension of the public sector member would be refunded once the member has service over 40 years. The scheme rules dictate this so it may be best to check with the trustees of your scheme to see if similar rules apply (although unlikely) for any portion  of your contributions.


----------

